# Save as tif in Photoshop not visible in LR after folder that contains it synced



## tsinsf (Jul 23, 2017)

When done editing a photo in Photoshop, I  use "Save as" to save and place it in a particular folder. After syncing that folder, I can view the photo in LR if it is a PSD, but if I save the same photo as a tif it is not visible in LR. The saved tifs do get placed in the desired folder, but they are not visible in LR. Help! I have reset preferences in both Photoshop and LR to try to fix the problem. I am using Mac OS 10.12.5 and the latest versions of LR and Photoshop. Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 23, 2017)

If you use the Edit In function in LR, you only need to use Save in Photoshop. You do not need to import the new image file.  When ever you use "Save As" in Photoshop. you decide at the time of the "Save As" where (folder) to put the new image file.  If you put it in the same folder as the original. you will then need to Sync the folder in LR to import the new TIFF.  
If you are using LRCC2015.12 and PSCC2017.1.1, The Edit In function  will pass the RAW image and LR adjustments to PSCC and when you use raw PSCC Save function a TIFF or PSD will be returned and automatically cataloged in  LR. 
You need a minimum of Mac OS X v10.10 (Yosemite) to run the latest version of LRCC2015.12. Your Lightroom Forum User profile says Mavericks.


----------



## tsinsf (Jul 23, 2017)

I updated my forum info to Mac OS 10.12.xx, thanks.
The problem I am having is that when I use "Save As" in Photoshop, and put a new Tiff image file into a folder, and sync that folder in LR, it does indeed put the new image into the folder, but the image is not visible in LR (I see the image is in the folder by checking in the finder). This only happens with Tiffs, not with PSD files.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 23, 2017)

tsinsf said:


> I updated my forum info to Mac OS 10.12.xx, thanks.
> The problem I am having is that when I use "Save As" in Photoshop, and put a new Tiff image file into a folder, and sync that folder in LR, it does indeed put the new image into the folder, but the image is not visible in LR (I see the image is in the folder by checking in the finder). This only happens with Tiffs, not with PSD files.



What version of Lightroom? Why didn't you add that too? There has been a problem with Synchronize Folder in the past, but that is solved now.


----------



## tsinsf (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks, just updated info. I use the most recent version of LR and Photoshop.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 23, 2017)

tsinsf said:


> Thanks, just updated info. I use the most recent version of LR and Photoshop.


So why are you using "Save As" instead of "Save" in PSCC?    When using "Save As"  what folder are you saving the new image?


----------



## tsinsf (Jul 23, 2017)

I use Save as for the Tiff when I am not saving the new image in the same folder, or I want to edit the name.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 23, 2017)

tsinsf said:


> but if I save the same photo as a tif it is not visible in LR.
> AND
> I am *not* saving the new image in the same folder


  Did you try sync'ing  the folder that you save the image in with LR's folder sync function?  LR will only sync folders that contain images that are not already in the catalog.  Using PSCC "Save" function creates and catalogs the file in LR.  No need for folder sync. 
When you use "Save As"  you are creating  a new file that has not been imported.  You need to import it.  You do this by the conventional way of using the Import function OR simply use the folder sync function in LR which will then invoke the Import function.  You can use a LR file naming template associated with the Edit In function which will name the file created by the PSCC part of the Edit In function 
OR
You can Use save and let LR work as intended , Then rename the new image file *in* LR after you have returned to LR.


----------



## tsinsf (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes I sync the folder in LR. As I have already mentioned, LR sync does import the image into the folder (as seen in the Mac finder) but it is not visible in LR.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 23, 2017)

tsinsf said:


> As I have already mentioned, LR sync does import the image into the folder (as seen in the Mac finder) but it is not visible in LR


I guess I don't really understand what you mean by this.   By using LR folder sync, you import the image into LR.  Is this correct?  Then in LR's folder panel are you saying that the grid view of the folder just mentioned does not show the image thumbnail?   Or are we talking about something else?   Collections perhaps?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 23, 2017)

tsinsf said:


> Yes I sync the folder in LR. As I have already mentioned, LR sync does import the image into the folder (as seen in the Mac finder) but it is not visible in LR.



The most common explanation is that Lightroom does add the image to the catalog, but that the sort order is set to custom. In that case the new image may appear all the way at the end or at the beginning of the grid, so not where you'd expect it. That's why you think it was not added.


----------



## tsinsf (Jul 24, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I guess I don't really understand what you mean by this.   By using LR folder sync, you import the image into LR.  Is this correct?  Then in LR's folder panel are you saying that the grid view of the folder just mentioned does not show the image thumbnail?   Or are we talking about something else?   Collections perhaps?[/QUOT
> 
> You have it correct. LR physically syncs/ imports the image into a chosen folder but the thumbnail does not appear in the grid view or film strip. Only with Tiffs. PSD files are ok.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 25, 2017)

tsinsf said:


> _You have it correct. LR physically syncs/ imports the image into a chosen folder but the thumbnail does not appear in the grid view or film strip. Only with Tiffs. PSD files are ok._


I am unable to duplicate this issue. I used Save As in PSCC and renamed my image TIFF files in PSCC.  I tried it with the "copy" box checked and unchecked (2 TIFF image files created)  After sync'ing both show up in my original folder in the folder panel.


----------



## tsinsf (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes, precisely. I did that workflow for a long time with no problems. Now it is happening. That is why I am posting!


----------



## clee01l (Jul 25, 2017)

tsinsf said:


> Yes, precisely. I did that workflow for a long time with no problems. Now it is happening. That is why I am posting!


There must be something in your workflow that you haven't considered important for us to consider.  
My best recommendation would be to use the workflow as designed (Edit-In, PSCC, Save (not Save As), Rename the cataloged derivative TIFF in LR)


----------



## rob211 (Aug 1, 2017)

Are ANY tiffs showing up in Lr? Have you tried just moving a random tiff from somewhere into Lr and seeing if it works with that one? And if you try to directly import (NOT synchronize) that Save as... TIFF, does it import correctly? Have you checked to see if the tiff didn't come in automatically, but got stacked? Have you tried a search in Lr for the tiff by filename?


----------

